# how to overclock intel HD graphics



## gonzominium (Sep 16, 2010)

my friend wants to overclock his on die intel hd graphics on his i3 350m "arrandale" bassed laptop is there any software that could help him with this, thanks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/263635-33-intel-overclocker

IMO don't do it.  Sounds like a way to kill the integrated card fast.  Tell your friend overclocking laptops is a bad idea, cause laptop have cooling from hell.

EDIT:  PS, I overclock my laptop, but that is because I have GOOD COOLING, and actually monitor temps.  If your friend has an integrated card, he might not know how to do this and break his computer.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/263635-33-intel-overclocker
> 
> IMO don't do it.  Sounds like a way to kill the integrated card fast.  Tell your friend overclocking laptops is a bad idea, cause laptop have cooling from hell.
> 
> EDIT:  PS, I overclock my laptop, but that is because I have GOOD COOLING, and actually monitor temps.  If your friend has an integrated card, he might not know how to do this and break his computer.



I think OCing an i3 with the GPU packaged with the CPU is different than OCing something like a GMA950, no?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think OCing an i3 with the GPU on die is different than OCing something like a GMA950, no?



Oh whoops I posted the wrong link:

Sorry I posted the wrong link, meant to post one that said only underclocked graphics cards could be overclocked (Netbooks, low power computers, etc) and integrated cards otherwise could not be overclocked.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/30/gmabooster-gives-your-netbooks-integrated-graphics-a-nudge/


----------



## d3fct (Sep 16, 2010)

i agree, laptop overclocking is a bad idea. especially integrated on the cpu. i say forget about it, and buy/build a desktop pc if u want/need to overclock.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't bother the thermal increase vrs the gained performance would come at to great of cost and possibly damaging something the Intel HD chips are absolutely garbage for anything other then basic video


----------



## gonzominium (Sep 17, 2010)

I figured such was the case but i wanted to see all options, thanks guys


----------

